

Our Attempt to become the Pull-to-Refresh of iPad News Apps - iamclovin
http://nakedstartup.com/2010/10/our-attempt-to-become-the-pull-to-refresh-of-ipad-news-apps/

======
davidedicillo
It actually looks really nice, I can see it being applied not only to news
articles but also to ebooks, like a textual version of netflix and dvd
searches where you can see keyframes of the video.

------
iamclovin
Thanks guys for the comments & upvotes :) iTunes App Store Clickable Link:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/todays-news/id396380628?mt=8>

------
chuyeow
Very smart, I like this new widget.

------
gimathew
real good.

